
Crusader Kings 2: Interesting Characters Guide - smacktoward
https://ck2.paradoxwikis.com/Interesting_characters_guide
======
z3t4
Crusader Kings 2 is like a cross breed of The sims (PC game) and Game of
thrones (tv series) , but more sinister. You bend the rules, or even change
the rules, kill people, and start wars, in order to gain power and influence.
It has a very long learning curve, but I imagine once you've learned all the
rules it will be very enjoyable.

~~~
usx
The learning curve is my gripe with this game. In a 4-5 hour session, I learnt
very little of how to actually play the game.

A second 4-5 hour session yielded the same result.

I bought it on sale to play with my SO, and we are both avid gamers, but this
was rough. I doubt we'll manage to get into it one day.

Stellaris on the other hand was a lot "simpler" to pick up.

~~~
crooked-v
Give a try at playing one of the minor single-county Irish nations, and for
your immediate goal, just try to conquer the rest of the island and form the
Kingdom of Ireland. It's probably the most toe-in-the-pool area on the game
map, since you've only got your immediate neighbors to worry about for the
first few hundred years.

------
number6
While enjoying the game... what does it have to do on HN?

~~~
wyattpeak
The same as anything that makes it to the frontpage - it's of interest to a
nontrivial number of members, as determined by the algorithm.

It's not like HN has a mandated theme, it's just a bunch of people interested
in somewhat similar stuff.

~~~
number6
> determined by the algorithm

This sentence makes me shiver

~~~
wyattpeak
All sorting is algorithmic. Sorting by submission order is an algorithm.

Regardless, we don't have to speculate since the site is open-source. You can
see the sorting algorithm, and a breakdown of it, here[1]. It's just number of
votes and time decay.

[1] [https://medium.com/hacking-and-gonzo/how-hacker-news-
ranking...](https://medium.com/hacking-and-gonzo/how-hacker-news-ranking-
algorithm-works-1d9b0cf2c08d)

